# Pink Pearl and Violet FOTD



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay! I'm so happy the forums are back up! 

Face: MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: MAC Scanty l/s (love!) and MAC Lu-Be-Lu Lip Gelee

Eyes: MAC Pink Pearl pigment and Violet pigment, MAC Blu-Noir to line, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara

Please excuse my horrible eyebrows! I plucked them too much, and I filled them too quickly so they kinda suck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: Also don't look at my roots! I'm getting them done next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried to make my hair look kinda beachy w/ that John Freida stuff, but it made it kinda greasy. Oh well.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

Very pretty love the lips.


----------



## Shannyn (Aug 3, 2005)

OOOHH!! I so want to go mess around with my Pink Pearl Pigment & Violet Pigment now. 

That looks really amazing!!! I also love the color on your lips.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## depecher (Aug 3, 2005)

That is beautiful! I want to play with those colors now. I just finished browns though. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## shellebell (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks really pretty, your eye colour is like kate bosworths.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 3, 2005)

omg hottie


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellebell* 
_Looks really pretty, your eye colour is like kate bosworths._

 
Thanks! Yup it is!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dude, I look so bad in these ones Chelsea  My hair isn't even washed and my brows are crooked!


----------



## pinkrevolver (Aug 3, 2005)

omg Ashley I totally fall in love everytime I see your FOTDs!
your lips always look so pretty too! <33


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw thanks so much pinkrevolver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you liking the stuff I sent you?


----------



## pinkrevolver (Aug 3, 2005)

I love everything you sent me! you're so generous really  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might have to get the Lu-Be-Lu lipgelee,is it very sheer on its own?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw yay! 

It is kind of sheer on it's own, just darkens up my own lip color slighty and gives them a raspberry tint. I love the texture though. If you want to try one, it's a good one to try. I have Dewey Jube as well and I don't like it as much.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 3, 2005)

You look wonderful! Pinks and pruples suit you so well


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Beautiful. Is your left eye naturaly like that? So unique.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks sassy*girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your recent FOTD's too! I will comment on them in a bit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_Beautiful. Is your left eye naturaly like that? So unique._

 
Thanks! Yup, it's natural


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 3, 2005)

the colors look so pretty on you!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks so much


----------



## breathless (Aug 4, 2005)

oh beautiful! oh wow! i love it!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

Yow! i love this! pinks and purples are so pretty on u!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks so much girls!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2005)

you my dear are FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## velvet (Aug 4, 2005)

you look great!
i love the colors


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 4, 2005)

Aw so are you Juneplum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

Thanks velvet!


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 5, 2005)

ooohhh purple looks great on you it really complements you alot!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks so much


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 7, 2005)

This is soooooo FAB!   Very Pretty

What brush did you use to apply your pigs?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree with everyone else.  Purple looks great on you!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks so much girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_Mac_Girl* 
_This is soooooo FAB!   Very Pretty

What brush did you use to apply your pigs?_

 
I used the MAC 213 brush to apply them and then I used the MAC 242 brush lightly to blend.


----------



## fatal attraction (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. That's so beautiful.


----------



## Vinyl Vapour (Aug 8, 2005)

gorgeous! i love how vibrant it is!


----------



## user3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello hotness! That look is stunning!


----------



## maclay (Aug 8, 2005)

Gorgeous! I'm getting Pink Pearl in a swap soon... This just makes me more impatient!


----------



## user4 (Aug 8, 2005)

i like pink pearl!!! purdy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killfemme (Aug 8, 2005)

I just got a jar of pink pearl, its soo pretty! You totally rock it ^__^


----------



## litlaur (Aug 8, 2005)

That looks amazing! Now I have to get Pink Pearl!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 10, 2005)

So pretty, the colors look sort of iridescent, I like it a lot.


----------



## Lollie (Aug 10, 2005)

Waaw! Again!!! I really think you can't go wrong with anything!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 10, 2005)

You couldn't be any cuter if you tried and these colors make you look so pretty and fresh and young!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

I love how bright the colors are!!! 

Ok, I am a bit new to using pigments so I have to ask; how did you get the colors to pop like that? Did you use somthing under them like a base or shadestick? Cause whenever I apply my pigment it always looks sheer. Am I just not applying enough?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisKsAngel* 
_I love how bright the colors are!!! 

Ok, I am a bit new to using pigments so I have to ask; how did you get the colors to pop like that? Did you use somthing under them like a base or shadestick? Cause whenever I apply my pigment it always looks sheer. Am I just not applying enough?_

 
I use Wet N Wild cream e/s as a base and then I apply two coats of pigment, then I blend reeeeally well! You can also try using them wet for really intense color


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you so much, I used my melon and tan wet today and it was so much more vibrant!

Kelly


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 12, 2005)

I like!!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 12, 2005)

You're looks are always so pretty!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow Ashley,thats sooooo great!I really love it


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful ~!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

MY God Ash, you are sooooo freakin talented!! I ABSOLUTELY loveeeeeeeeeee this look....I wish I could duplicate it but its hard to duplicate perfection!! *SO JEALOUS* <3


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

really pretty


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 16, 2006)

wow - I am going to have to try this one!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 16, 2006)

Love the blending of purples!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

You look soo pretty girlie!  Love the pinks on you


----------

